# "Bloody Awesome" TT Sportback by Theophilus Chin.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

No


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> No


Yes.


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

I just threw up a little :face palm:

www.facebook.com/ManualTT4USA/


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

AU-297 said:


> I just threw up a little :face palm:
> 
> www.facebook.com/ManualTT4USA/


It looks 10x better then this hideous thing.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/the-audi-tt-4-door-coupe-makes-sense-78613.html


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

R5T said:


>


TT with 4 doors? No thanks.


----------



## Paul Bujold (Feb 25, 2014)

It looks better than the Porsche Panamera, but maybe that's not saying much


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Here, I tweaked the rendering a bit...


----------

